# Middle of nowhere, TX



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wouldn't mind having this kitchen!

http://www.realtor.com/search/listi...a1df936d6de5ba4a&lid=1104448221&lsn=1&srcnt=3


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

90K for that? I guess I am out of touch with real estate prices, especially in that part of the state. Seems high.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well of course it is high for Clyde (aka Stickerville) TX.
They will get it though.
I just liked that big open kitchen. They just don't build them like that anymore.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

High?!??!??! For 8 acres? They'd get that much just for the ground around here in little old Ohio! At least NW Ohio.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

What an odd way to show the kitchen. I admit that it looks like it would be nice with all that storage space, but have never seen a real estate add with a kitchen photographed that way.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

In Oregon, $90,000 would only get you about 2-3 acres. The way that sits right now would probably bring about $175,000-$200,000.
I would love that kitchen. (All that countertop)


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah me too....And I think it's just screaming for a big butcher block island right smack in the middle of it!

Land here is ridiculously cheap....because there is nothing within a 2 1/2-3 hr drive.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Take into account the type of land as well in that area... not that easy to grow stuff on... 2 acres here is worth more than 8 there...it is dry, dusty and not much to look at... but the people are awesome... lived in Abilene for a few years.. know the area pretty well.. I always liked the Clyde/Baird area cause the people are super nice. It all depends what you need land for...


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Jade1096 said:


> Land here is ridiculously cheap....because there is nothing within a 2 1/2-3 hr drive.


We are also a 3 hour drive to anywhere.(South, North, East or West) We have one traffic light, and 7,000 people in the whole county but for some reason the Real Estate is still high. Even the sage brush and Juniper trees bring a good price. Without moving to Texas (which I have never even been close to) I would love that place. 
Oh, and the people here aren't that great either.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

You are right about that....the people here are amazing. 
It's the only thing I missed about this area when I lived in CO.


----------



## Rowdy (Jul 9, 2004)

Lol, As the crow flies that place is about 25 miles from where I live.

Right now you could probably offer a lot less and have them take the offer. I know of a place that is near the Brazos that has two barns one with an attached shop, a bunkhouse, pipe corrals and a big house on about seven acres that is listed for about the same money as that but the realtor has told at least one person that a offer of $50,000 or so would probably be accepted.


The Clyde area is not the desert wasteland that movies show when they say Texas. It gets about 25 inches of rain a year, Some of the past years have been a bit iffy on that, though the past couple have been surplus years. You can grow just about anything you want, if you can keep enough water on it. 

Clyde is about 15 minutes from Abilene, which is a small city of about 115,000 that has two Lowes, one home depot, two walmarts, a tractor supply and several other local feed stores.

Cost of living is fairly low (which is good, since most of the wages are too.) 

There are three private universities, one jr college, and a techincal college. 

It has a fair local NPR station. 

If you are Christian, then you are sure to find a church you like, we have all flavors, and several different choices of certain flavors. If you are not Christian, they are no longer burning witches, but you'll get preached at, and your bumper stickers might get scratched off. (Which is true, even if I meant it as a joke.) 

Most people are really friendly, and there are still more people than not that will wave at least a little while driving down the road.

If you like Texas music, there is a decent station for that, at least on Friday and Saturday nights, and we are starting to get some pretty big names (at least on the Texas music scene) in town now. If you like rock music, then San Angelo and Dallas are just a few hours away.

Abilene has a several decent museums, a zoo that is getting better, an ice skating rink in the winter, both an indoor and outdoor gun range, several golf courses, several decent lakes within an hour's drive. The hunting is pretty good, but it can be hard to afford a lease. The nearest public hunting land is in San Angelo. Chuck Yeager used to come every year to dove hunt, the members of ZZ Top own/owned a quail lease near here, Ted Nugent has a cabin down near Brownwood.

Summers a little warm, Winter is pretty mild if you can keep out of the wind. I think it was 65 here yesterday, got down to about 43 last night.


Anyway, that is the quick course on the Abilene area. There are a couple of other HT people that live near here, though I've only met one of them in person, and they are great people as well.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Rowdy said:


> Lol, As the crow flies that place is about 25 miles from where I live.
> 
> Right now you could probably offer a lot less and have them take the offer. I know of a place that is near the Brazos that has two barns one with an attached shop, a bunkhouse, pipe corrals and a big house on about seven acres that is listed for about the same money as that but the realtor has told at least one person that a offer of $50,000 or so would probably be accepted.
> 
> ...


Do they still have the trade days at Buffalo Gap?


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Rowdy can you get some pics of said property? thanks JIL


----------



## Rowdy (Jul 9, 2004)

Aintlifegrand said:


> Do they still have the trade days at Buffalo Gap?


Yeah, they still have the big flea market once a month, except I think they are closed for the winter right now, though I'm not sure. Seems like I always have to work when it is open.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

OMGoodness, such a wonderful thread ... *I don't care how old it is*!!

I wish I could have seen pics of the kitchen!

Such an awesome description of the area, thanks to Rowdy.

By the way, the flea market in Buffalo Gap has been my family's since it first began ... Grandpa John organizes it now, and my great-grandfather before that ... it's every third weekend of the month.

:donut:


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

I've tried the link several times & keep getting a "page not found" message.

Nancy/N. Texas


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

modineg44 said:


> I've tried the link several times & keep getting a "page not found" message.
> 
> Nancy/N. Texas


Me too. Then I realized that this thread was started in November of 2008 -- now that I think about it, this was started before the last Presidential election!

*sigh* I'd have liked to see that kitchen, too.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I've lived in both towns and am less impressed because I lived in Austin, Tyler, Nacogdoches, Lufkin, and Dallas in various stages of my life and can say that Tyler and East Texas is what I like. Clyde/Abilene had severe grass burrs/stickers that it took a lot of chemicals to get rid of. My dogs and I didn't enjoy being outside and having to yank out the stickers every few feet. I did enjoy the fact that I could just use a swamp cooler and be ok all night.


----------

